# Simonton Sliding Patio Door Removal



## mrdave100 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi, as the title says I trying to figure out how to remove my patio sliding door door. I've looked at the sliding door and it has a cover/tab that I believe needs to be popped off at the top and bottom of the door. I've attached a picture below to show what I'm talking about. I've tried prying it off with a screwdriver, but it's on pretty tight so I'm not sure it's truly removable. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

That's probably a lifting limit device. 

Simonton has really good information on their website. Have you tried there yet?

Probably need to pop that out and then you will be able to lift the door out.


----------

